# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Wild tadpoles found in a bucket need help, maybe?

## PleaseHelpTheseFrogs

I have a 1.5 gallon plastic bucket on my deck, filled with rain water and whatever foliage blew into it. I noticed some tadpoles in it a few days ago. I covered it halfway, to give them half shade, half sun. I have my doubts that is a good environment for the tadpoles to remain in. I thought maybe I should take the bucket to a creek or lake, but also worried about predators there. I would like for the tadpoles to survive, but I don't want to become an expert in tadpole care, nor buy anything for them, but let nature do its thing. I'm guessing they are tree frogs, because I don't have a body of water near me. I'm in Missouri, so I'm expecting it will get well above 90 before the tadpoles are grown. I put a cedar branch down into the water, in case they get to the point where they can crawl out. They are just now losing tails, they are tiny, smaller than a droplet of water.  thanks

----------


## Ryan

Welcome to the forum  :Smile:  I understand your worries with the tadpoles surviving. the reason why there are so many born is because only a few or even one will reach adulthood. If you keep your tank outside, make sure to change the water every week. Boiled and frozen romaine lettuce would be their staple until they get their front arms, But if you don't want all the work, it may be best to let them go into the lake.

----------


## PleaseHelpTheseFrogs

> Welcome to the forum  I understand your worries with the tadpoles surviving. the reason why there are so many born is because only a few or even one will reach adulthood. If you keep your tank outside, make sure to change the water every week. Boiled and frozen romaine lettuce would be their staple until they get their front arms, But if you don't want all the work, it may be best to let them go into the lake.


Thanks!

----------

